# Problems cancelling 3 mobile broadband



## kate156 (13 Nov 2008)

hello 
has any one had problems cancelling a 3 mobile internet connection . I had to beg to cancel my account.


----------



## chris20051 (13 Nov 2008)

I hope not, but after the 12 months all you have to give is 30 days notice to cancel, did you try and cancel half way throught your 12 months term?


----------



## bond-007 (13 Nov 2008)

Even after the 12 months are up they will make it almost impossible to cancel. They are unreal to deal with.


----------



## kate156 (13 Nov 2008)

Hello it was about 3 months after my initial  12 month contract I tried to cancel.
It seems they have insisted \ want to give my account 2 moths free usage  so I plan to write a cancellation letter after the first month expires. I have not used the service since late April !! and will not use it again as I now have a phoneline and internet with Eircom. 
I am going to write a letter and go to my local 3 store and get them to FAX  it to their  cancelation team. I actually had to make 3 calls  to try and get my point of wanting a cancellation across to them.


----------



## bond-007 (13 Nov 2008)

The only way to cancel is to write a registered letter to their Dublin office and by cancelling the Direct Debit. I told them I wanted to cancel after 13 months and the phone agents refused to accept my cancellation. 

In the end I sent a registered letter and stopped the direct debit.


----------



## Technologist (15 Nov 2008)

I just phoned them up & they asked why I wanted to cancel, I explained 'poor quality of service'. They tried to bump me to tech support but I refused & then after a while they put me on to a supervisor & I just told him that the service wasn't good enough for my needs as it was unreliable. He accepted the cancellation and explained how the final bill would be calculated.

The call cost me about €3.

The Indians did sound a bit offended, but the account was cancelled.


----------



## RMCF (15 Nov 2008)

I called to cancel mine a couple of nights ago, and the fella was very pleasant.

He said that 1 months notice was needed, so on the 13th Dec my dongle would stop working and then 2 weeks after that I would receive my last bill.

Hopefully it will happen as he said, and I don't have to chase after them.


----------



## bond-007 (15 Nov 2008)

Were you inside the 12 month contract?


----------

